# looking for info on a 1992 PH HOBBIES sound system



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I bought an old PH HOBBIES SOUND SYSTEM and need info on how to hook it up. Does anybody have any ideas as to where I can get info on this old out dated system? Thanks Rob


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do a google search of MLS, there was a discussion several years back as we tried to figure out it's origin... it is not a polk hobbies unit. IIRC

Hope this helps...


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg's site has some info on PH Hobbies sound, link below.

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc-battery-rc-electronics/sound-systems/p-h-hobbies

Michael


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Rob,

I posted a few pictures of the board and manual.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rwbrashear/PH_Hobbies/DSC_0041.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rwbrashear/PH_Hobbies/DSC_0042.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rwbrashear/PH_Hobbies/DSC_0043.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rwbrashear/PH_Hobbies/DSC_0044.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rwbrashear/PH_Hobbies/DSC_0047.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rwbrashear/PH_Hobbies/DSC_0049.JPG

Good luck!

Best regards,
Bob


----------

